# Charging Port Fried - Need to Relock Boatloader - Returning to Insurance



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

So, my device is being returned to Asurion. Today I received another Galaxy Nexus. Yes, I know. I am stuck on this phone. My third one. Love it! I am a slave to Verizon (cannot get service at work on any other carrier and I still have unlimited data.) Plus, there haven't really been any other Verizon Androids that have blown me away. S4 and Moto X came close. Waiting for next year.

My question is, how can I relock the bootloader on my "fried" device if the charging port is done-for? I want to get this thing as close to stock as I can before return. So, USB is not an option. I can pop a charged battery in the device and use it. That's about it.

I guess another question is, if Asurion receives this device and it is unlocked, will they fine me, even though it is fried. They mentioned no suching on the phone and understand the device is done for.

Any thoughts?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

zer0ed77 said:


> So, my device is being returned to Asurion. Today I received another Galaxy Nexus. Yes, I know. I am stuck on this phone. My third one. Love it! I am a slave to Verizon (cannot get service at work on any other carrier and I still have unlimited data.) Plus, there haven't really been any other Verizon Androids that have blown me away. S4 and Moto X came close. Waiting for next year.
> 
> My question is, how can I relock the bootloader on my "fried" device if the charging port is done-for? I want to get this thing as close to stock as I can before return. So, USB is not an option. I can pop a charged battery in the device and use it. That's about it.
> 
> ...


it's likely that they won't check or power on the device if the port is unresponsive/fried. I've never heard of a hiccup over an insurance return due to root/boot loader unlock anyway, but, as always, YMMV. you could always try wireless ADB, if you have a computer available, to relock your gnex...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wave18.adbwireless

Here's how to go about relocking with ADB:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-tovzw-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you. I will try that!


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it gets me to the bootloader, but not much more. Seems rebooting the phone causes ADB on the laptop to loose connection.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

zer0ed77 said:


> Well, it gets me to the bootloader, but not much more. Seems rebooting the phone causes ADB on the laptop to loose connection.


hmm... I would just try sending it in as-is then. IIRC, the insurance replacement would cost you $50 or so, and a brand new gnex between $100-$150 on eBay if available. nothing to lose besides a damaged phone.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

just had a thought of maybe flashing a stock rom/ota file zip, rooting with TowelRoot, use bootunlocker or trickster.app to relock bootloader,then unroot,(flashing stock rom.will ALSO make custom recovery go back to normal if it is truly.unmodded stockrom cuz it will have a script in it called "install-recovery.sh" That overwrites it to stock img)

or you could just bust the thing, don't let it boot at all, LOL
honestly though they probably won't even check, I don't recall seeing anyone ever say asurion rejected it after sending in device. just don't TELL them it's unlocked lol, THAT'S when they'll say no


----------

